# Regex



## Gast2 (3. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem mit einer regex ich will aus einem den namen einer jar hreausbekommen...

bsp: C:\programme\name.jar

ausgabe : name

iwe bekomm ich es nicht hin

hier mein versuch

[XML]
<propertyregex property="NAME" 
			input="C:\programme\name.jar" 
			regexp="^\/([A-Z a-z 0-9]*)\.jar" 
			select="\1" />
[/XML]


----------



## musiKk (3. Sep 2009)

Das Pattern haut so nicht hin. Nach dem muss das erste Zeichen ein Slash sein... das passt ja schon nicht. Ich hab jetzt keinen Plan, wie der Kontext ist, aber wenn das wie bei Java ist, dann geht als Pattern ein [c]^.*?\\([^\\]+)\.jar$[/c].


----------



## Gast2 (3. Sep 2009)

nach bissl rummachen kam das dabei raus =)... Klappt eigentlich


```
^.*[\\/](.*)\.jar
```


----------

